# Sensor zum erfassen der Bewegung einer Papierbahn



## Markus (2 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes:

Die Anlage schäumt platten. oben, unten und an beiden seiten laufen papierbahne mit damit die anlage nicht verklebt.

ich will erfassen ob sich dieses papier bewegt, um einen abriss festzustellen. der kunde dachte an rollen mit inkrementalgeber dran, aber das muss doch auch einfacher gehen. gibt es einen sensor der ähnlich funktioniert wie der einer opischen maus mit schaltausgang?


danke!


----------



## seeba (2 Juli 2007)

Hast du's mal mit einem einfachen Alarmanlagen Bewegungsmelder versucht? 

PS: Beantworte mal die PN :twisted:


----------



## edison (2 Juli 2007)

Ich habe schoneinmal eine Meteruhr mit Laserabtastung verwendet - liegt aber bei Deiner Anwendung gewiss oberhalb der Preislimits


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2007)

hmm ich kanns nicht fassen...

habe mit den onkels von sick, wenglor, ifm telefoniert und keiner hat was.

wieso kann ich in jedem schuhladen eine optische maus für 5€ am wühltisch kaufen die mehr kann und diese verblödeten entwickler sind unfähig der industrie einen sinnvollen sensor zu bauen?!

die sind alle unfähig, auf der messe habe ich einen sensor gesucht um die lage und möglichst die feldstärke von magneten zu messen. was ja theoretisch nicht so schwer sein sollte. gut das sowas nichts normales ist, ist mir klar. und ein einfaches "NEIN" hätte mir in dem fall gereicht, aber als mir - egal welcher hersteller, an jedem stand - diese schwulen vertretertrottel in ihren pinguinanzugen stolz einen zylinderendschalter präsentierten hätte ich sie am liebsten erschlage. (waren aber zu viele zeugen).
die welt der sensohersteller scheint ein verborter aroganter haufen zu sein in dem sich die letzten 20 jahre abgesehn von bussystemen technologisch nix getan hat!


so einen popligen sensor muss es doch geben?
oder muss ich ne maus zerlegen?


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2007)

ok leuze hat nix, und die kapazitiven onkels von sie und rechner sind auch überfordert.

aber google hat mir gerade dass ausgespuckt:
http://www.di-soric.de/Bewegungssensoren.htm

leider hört man bei dem verein um 17:03 das die mitarbeiter nur bis 17:00 erreichbar sind...

hoffe mal der frisst ne nackte papiert oder alubanh, genaue daten habe ich noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## ge-nka (5 Juli 2007)

Apropos optische Maus ,hier ein Link zur Aufbau so einer Maus.

http://www.roboternetz.de/wissen/index.php/Maussensor


----------



## Markus (5 Juli 2007)

habe gestern obigen sensor von DI-EL mit diversen Materialien getestet.

Das Teil ist SUPER!

Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Falcon4 (5 Juli 2007)

Wenn es um den Papier abriss geht den misst Du doch sicher nur an der linken und rechten seite oder?
Ist es nicht möglich 2 Gabellichtschranken / bzw. Lichtschranken mit Lichtwellenleiter links und rechts neben die Bahn zu setzen die einfach nur signalisieren Papier da/gerissen?
Oder habe ich da einen denkfehler?


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Papier abriss geht den misst Du doch sicher nur an der linken und rechten seite oder?
> Ist es nicht möglich 2 Gabellichtschranken / bzw. Lichtschranken mit Lichtwellenleiter links und rechts neben die Bahn zu setzen die einfach nur signalisieren Papier da/gerissen?
> Oder habe ich da einen denkfehler?


 
denkfehler nr.1 wenn das papier nach der lichtschranke reisst?

denkfehler nr.2 ich will auch wissen wenn sich das papier wirklich bewegt, nur dann dürfen die ventile einer klebestation öffnen.

aber für nr2 kannst du nix, das habe ich euch glatt verschwiegen...


----------



## afk (6 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe gestern obigen sensor von DI-EL mit diversen Materialien getestet.
> 
> Das Teil ist SUPER!
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen...


Gibt's dazu auch irgendwelche Daten bzw. ein Datenblatt zum downloaden ? 
Die Infos, die man unter dem Link findet, sind ein wenig dürftig ... :???:


Gruß Axel


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juli 2007)

Aber bei maximal 1m/s kann man doch nicht wirklich von "Bewegung" sprechen?  Der Sensor dürfte für die meisten Sachen zu langsam sein.


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

leider nein, habe nur ein kleines faltblatt das in der schachtel war.

aber ruf doch mal bei denen an und trete ihnen in der arsch dass sie ein pdf auf ihre seite stellen sollen.


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> denkfehler nr.1 wenn das papier nach der lichtschranke reisst?
> 
> denkfehler nr.2 ich will auch wissen wenn sich das papier wirklich bewegt, nur dann dürfen die ventile einer klebestation öffnen.
> 
> aber für nr2 kannst du nix, das habe ich euch glatt verschwiegen...


 
für 1 erst recht nicht, woher sollen die Anlagenkenntnisse kommen? Hätte ich auch für eine Reißprüfung vorgeschlagen.
Ich war auch schon oft verwundert, welche Klimmzöge man oft bei unserem technischen Stand machen muß, und das mit dem Inkrementalgeber ist sicherlich die zuverlässigste, auch wenn einem die Nackenhaare da hochgehen. Wenn du da etwas ebenso zuverlässiges findest, kannst du da sicherlich einen riesen Markt bedienen.

pt


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Wenn du da etwas ebenso zuverlässiges findest, kannst du da sicherlich einen riesen Markt bedienen.
> 
> pt


 
verstehe ich nicht wie du das meinst.
ich habe doch gesagt das der sensor von di-el super ist...


----------

